# linksys e2000 problems when multiple computers connect



## 65lkey (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a linkysys e2000 that I bought about a month ago. When I hooked it up I followed all the instructions. When my roommate and I are both connected to the wireless both our computers are slow, then the wireless will disconnect then reconnect about 45 seconds later. 

If only one of us are connected the wireless is flawless, super quick, no dis connectivity.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this with a single computer connected to the wireless.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


And this as well.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## 65lkey (Oct 7, 2010)

here you go, thanks for the reply


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd like to the IPCONFIG when you are connected.


----------



## 65lkey (Oct 7, 2010)

This?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmm, looks fine. I think I'd download and upgrade the firmware to the latest available, then reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.


----------

